# Problema con il Bottone Pwoeroff con Gnome

## comio

Ciao,

allora vado al dunque. Sotto Gnome se premo il bottone di powerdown mi parte pure l'evento acpi che il caro /etc/acpi/default.sh intercetta (e fa init 0). Il comportamento atteso è che gnome mi faccia vedere la schermatina (che esce) e che in base alla scelta venga fatto effettivamente lo shutdown oppure no.

Ora invece esce la schermata di scelta ma viene comunque lanciato l'init 0...

qualcuno ha lo stesso issue? qualche idea su cosa posso taroccare? (non mi dite di lavere default.sh).

luigi

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao, anche io ho lo stesso comportamento. credo come chiunque altro non abbia mai toccato gli eventi dell'acpi.

Credo che purtroppo l'unico rimedio alla cosa sia dare un occhio a come viene gestito l'evento dall'acpi (che avvia l'init 0) e non fargli eseguire tale operazione.

----------

## mrfree

Credo sia necessario commentare la parte relativa alla gestione dell'evento legato alla pressione del bottone in default.sh

Questa è la mia configurazione (almeno la parte di interesse): 

```
case "$ev_type" in

    button)

        case "$event" in

            #power)

            #    logger "acpid: received a shutdown request"

            #    /sbin/init 0

            #    break

            #    ;;

             *)

                logger "acpid: action $2 is not defined"

                ;;

        esac

    ;;

    *)

        logger "ACPI group $1 / action $2 is not defined"

        ;;

esac
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmm però a me così non visualizza la schermata della richiesta.   :Confused: 

----------

## mrfree

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mmm però a me così non visualizza la schermata della richiesta.  

 

Hai provato a configurare gnome-power-manager per questo?

Dovrebbe essere Generale -> Pulsanti -> ... (Chiedi)

----------

## comio

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Credo sia necessario commentare la parte relativa alla gestione dell'evento legato alla pressione del bottone in default.sh
> 
> Questa è la mia configurazione (almeno la parte di interesse): 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Volevo evitare di modificare defaults.sh. Speravo che qualcosa catturasse l'evento (hal?) evitando che fosse richiamato init0

ciao

----------

## mrfree

 *comio wrote:*   

> Volevo evitare di modificare defaults.sh. Speravo che qualcosa catturasse l'evento (hal?) evitando che fosse richiamato init0

  Credo sia inevitabile la modifica di default.sh lasciando a gnome-power-manager la gestione dell'evento. Ho fatto una veloce ricerca su google e gli howto che ho pseudo-letto riportano tutti una versione di default.sh di fatto senza gestione degli eventi

----------

## BlackBelt

stessa situazione qui.. avete risolto in qualche modo?

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Non vorrei fare il saccente ma se i pulsanti sono gestiti dall'acpi non puoi fare come con la tastiera per il segnale di reboot. L'unica dovrebbe essere modificare default.sh.

Piuttosto invece di commentare userei un qualche semaforo legato a gnome per far si che sia disponibile se l'ambiente grafico non è attivo. Qualcosa del genere:

```
case "$ev_type" in

    button)

        case "$event" in

            power)

                logger "acpid: received a shutdown request"

                [ -f /var/run/gnome-power-man.pid ] || /sbin/init 0

                break

                ;;

             *)

                logger "acpid: action $2 is not defined"

                ;;

        esac

    ;;

    *)

        logger "ACPI group $1 / action $2 is not defined"

        ;;

esac
```

Mi pare più funzionale.

----------

## Cadoro

Ragazzi ho pensato di non aprire un nuovo post per questo mio problemino.

L'init 0 mi viene avviato correttamente e chiude tutti i processi e servizi.Arrivato al messaggio che non ci sono più processi in esecuzione mi si blocca e non si spegne il pc.

Devo controllare qualcosa?!?!? Acpi penso sia installato correttamente...e questo problema ce l'ho da quando ho aggiornato il kernel dal .16 al .20 e fatto un bel emerge -u -deep world && revdep-rebuild.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> Non volevo aggiornare tutto il dev/java con l'emerge -u world ma niente da fare non ci sono riuscito pure vietando nel package.keywords tutte le versioni superiori!!! 

 

usa package.provided

```
emanuele@Nabucodonosor ~ $ uname -r

2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

io con questo kernel non ho riscontrato nessun "malfunzionamento".

Son su amd64. 

BYe

----------

## wildancer

Comio anche qui la stessa cosa... A chi dice di modificare default.sh domando... Perché allora Gnome precedente non dava questo problema???

----------

## ashlar

Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente dirmi dove trovo esattamente il file default.sh che non riesco a localizzarlo neppure con "locate"

----------

## Ic3M4n

/etc/acpi/default.sh

----------

## ashlar

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> /etc/acpi/default.sh

 

Nella mia cartella "/etc" non c'è traccia di ACPI... come mai?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ashlar wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   /etc/acpi/default.sh 
> 
> Nella mia cartella "/etc" non c'è traccia di ACPI... come mai?

 

non hai installato acpid

----------

## ashlar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> # /etc/acpi/default.sh
> ...

 

Questo è quanto contenuto nel mio default.sh ... secondo voi come mai non c'è la voce relativa agli ev_type ?

Provando a lanciare acpid da init.d ottengo questo...

```
 /etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Starting acpid ...

acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy 
```

----------

## BlackBelt

salve ragazzi. Dopo l'ultimo emerge world, se clicco sul pulsante d'accensione del notebook non mi compare la "notification area" dove chiede se si vuole spegnere o riavviare. 

A qualcuno e' capitato?

grazie

----------

## starise

Ciao ragazzi, io ho lo stesso problema. Posso sapere se e come avete risolto?

Attualmente il mio default.sh è diverso dal vostro e non c'è riferimento a shutdown:

```
starise@starbook /etc/acpi $ cat default.sh

#!/bin/sh

# /etc/acpi/default.sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

group=${1%%/*}

action=${1#*/}

device=$2

id=$3

value=$4

log_unhandled() {

        logger "ACPI event unhandled: $*"

}

case "$group" in

        button)

                case "$action" in

                        power)

                                /sbin/init 0

                                ;;

                        # if your laptop doesnt turn on/off the display via hardware

                        # switch and instead just generates an acpi event, you can force

                        # X to turn off the display via dpms.  note you will have to run

                        # 'xhost +local:0' so root can access the X DISPLAY.

                        #lid)

                        #       xset dpms force off

                        #       ;;

                        *)      log_unhandled $* ;;

                esac

                ;;

        ac_adapter)

                case "$value" in

                        # Add code here to handle when the system is unplugged

                        # (maybe change cpu scaling to powersave mode).  For

                        # multicore systems, make sure you set powersave mode

                        # for each core!

                        #*0)

                        #       cpufreq-set -g powersave

                        #       ;;

                        # Add code here to handle when the system is plugged in

                        # (maybe change cpu scaling to performance mode).  For

                        # multicore systems, make sure you set performance mode

                        # for each core!

                        #*1)

                        #       cpufreq-set -g performance

                        #       ;;

                        *)      log_unhandled $* ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)      log_unhandled $* ;;

esac

```

----------

## Jisaw

 *starise wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, io ho lo stesso problema. Posso sapere se e come avete risolto?
> 
> Attualmente il mio default.sh è diverso dal vostro e non c'è riferimento a shutdown:
> 
> 

 

Risolto seguendo il consiglio di djinnZ solo facendo il test sul pid di gdm.

Al posto di:

```

case "$action" in

    power)

        /sbin/init 0

        ;;

```

inserisci:

```

case "$action" in

    power)

        logger "acpi received a shutdown request"

        [ -f /var/run/gdm.pid ] || /sbin/init 0

        ;;

```

----------

